
Ask HN: Interesting RSS Feeds to Subscribe To? - tombrossman
I realize I am very late to the RSS party but I just set up a feed reader and it&#x27;s brilliant. I am looking for feeds to subscribe to, can you please share any interesting ones that might appeal to other HN readers? It doesn&#x27;t have to be about tech.<p>I tried a couple searches but the resulting pages did not appear well maintained and many of the categories were uninteresting.<p>What do you read in yours?
======
simplecomplex
Seth Godin, who posts something positive every day at seths.blog
([https://feeds.feedblitz.com/sethsblog](https://feeds.feedblitz.com/sethsblog))

